# Christmas Eve.. Solo style



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Things are starting to get hot this Christmas season. Morning solo shoot today wound up being a good call. Seen more geese in the last couple days than I have the whole early season.

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone. And may God bless and be safe!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice man. save some.lol keep putting the hurt on them.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

You know, I don't live too far from you. I'd hate for you to have to hunt alone again haha.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Swaner said:


> You know, I don't live too far from you. I'd hate for you to have to hunt alone again haha.


West haven huh?? I work in West Haven. I usually take my wife or oldest son. But I have to have my own quiet daddy time now and then. If your a dad, you know what I mean.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

This all I did for my solo Christmas trip.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that!! Ya got out, ya pulled the trigger, and got some Christmas green!! Nice job hoss.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Sometimes solo is great. Today was the wifes b'day so I was occupied. Merry xmas all!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I took 2 of my brothers out on our christmas eve hunt to a field where we have run traffic in the past and done quite well... well today we only decoyed in a double and landed them at 25 yards and busted them up, I shot and for some crazy reason didn't kill the bird, then my little brother shot and killed the one, and it was banded! WTF is what i was thinking.
How did I not kill that bird? Then my older brother and I racked off 5 more shells at the other one and didn't kill it!! then I was really thinking WTF!!! usually at 25 yards geese are stone dead! oh well, I think i'm a little rusty on geese this year.. I know I can decoy'em in, I just cant shoot them for some reason!!! thats twice this year..


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not a dad yet but will be next month so I'm sure I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> I took 2 of my brothers out on our christmas eve hunt to a field where we have run traffic in the past and done quite well... well today we only decoyed in a double and landed them at 25 yards and busted them up, I shot and for some crazy reason didn't kill the bird, then my little brother shot and killed the one, and it was banded! WTF is what i was thinking.
> How did I not kill that bird? Then my older brother and I racked off 5 more shells at the other one and didn't kill it!! then I was really thinking WTF!!! usually at 25 yards geese are stone dead! oh well, I think i'm a little rusty on geese this year.. I know I can decoy'em in, I just cant shoot them for some reason!!! thats twice this year..


I shot the smaller mallard in my picture 4 times and still had to run it down in the brush. My first shot knocked it down and it just stood on the ice and walked back and forth like a shooting gallery target.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> I took 2 of my brothers out on our christmas eve hunt to a field where we have run traffic in the past and done quite well... well today we only decoyed in a double and landed them at 25 yards and busted them up, I shot and for some crazy reason didn't kill the bird, then my little brother shot and killed the one, and it was banded! WTF is what i was thinking.
> How did I not kill that bird? Then my older brother and I racked off 5 more shells at the other one and didn't kill it!! then I was really thinking WTF!!! usually at 25 yards geese are stone dead! oh well, I think i'm a little rusty on geese this year.. I know I can decoy'em in, I just cant shoot them for some reason!!! thats twice this year..


 Like the 3 geese I told you about in our decoys this year. I love shooting geese over water and when you can get them to come in at a busy WMA it's frustrating to shoot 6 shots only to watch them fly off untouched. It's more frustrating when you pound ducks at 50 yards all morning and then can't scratch a goose at 30 yards. Sometimes you just have to shake your head and get ready for the next group.:sad:


----------

